# Kenny Vines Tournament at Sportsman OBA 9/26-27



## Bro-ker (Sep 7, 2013)

All,

Please make plans to fish in the KV Memorial Tournament at the end of September out of Sportsman Marina in Orange Beach. It's a great time for a great cause and all proceeds benefit The Billfish Foundation. Hope to see you there!

For any questions please call Andrew at (251) 923-9912


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Prizes? Species?


----------



## Bro-ker (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry, I am helping Andrew as posted above since it is a small-town tournament trying to help TBF for a local legend's memory. The weather does not look good this weekend but hope to have a nice social turn out. I'll be at the tiki bar helping tomorrow and Saturday

-Alec


----------

